# [postfix] skrzynka przyjmująca maile tylko z jednej domeny

## canis_lupus

Mam serwer pocztowy na postfixie w miarę standardowej konfiguracji - konta systemowe.

Potrzebuję zrobić na nim jedno konto, które będzie przyjmowało maile tylko z jednej określonej domeny (swojej). Jak to mogę zrobić?

----------

## guillain

Rozumiem, że chodzi o coś w stylu filtra pocztowego -> jeśli e-mail nadawcy nie jest z naszej domeny, to usuń wiadomość. Na swoim dovecocie mam zainstalowanego managesieve, który pozwala mi na tworzenie filtrów po stronie serwera. Do ich definiowania używam avelsieve - skonfigurowanie tego wszystkiego było zagmatwane, ale warto, bo tego typu filtrowanie jest całkiem przydatne.

----------

## canis_lupus

Juz obszedłem problem pisząc odpowiedni skrypt w bashu, który sprawdza co się w folderze new pojawiło, sprawdza nadawcę i rozsyła albo odsyła zwrot kę, że nie roześle

----------

## Jacekalex

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Juz obszedłem problem pisząc odpowiedni skrypt w bashu, który sprawdza co się w folderze new pojawiło, sprawdza nadawcę i rozsyła albo odsyła zwrot kę, że nie roześle

 

Chyba podrapałeś się prawą piętą za lewym uchem.   :Wink: 

Da się i w samym Postfixie wyrzeźbić filtra, tu masz przykłady:

http://www.lemat.priv.pl/index.php?m=page&pg_id=90

A tu gotowe rozwiązanie: (hasło kluczowe: check_sender_access):

http://www.postfix.org/SMTPD_POLICY_README.html#all_mail

http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/postfix_restrictions

Troszkę rękodzieła w tym jest do zrobienia, ale z pewnością mniej, niż w skryptologii Basha.

Najszybciej, ale niezbyt elegancko byłoby ustawić whitelistę w Spamassasinie, ale to dosyć ciężka krowa, dlatego takie rzeczy lepiej załatwiać w czasie sesji SMTP, wtedy koszt w czasie procka i energii jest najniższy.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sat Apr 12, 2014 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## canis_lupus

Ale ja mam ok tysiąca kont w systemie i chciałem, żeby takie restrykcje dotyczyły tylko jednego...

----------

## Jacekalex

Jak jednego konta, to zdecydowanie MDA (Procmail, Maildrop, Dovecot-LDA), chyba, że masz w Spamassasinie preferencje per/user, wtedy whitelistujesz domenę, reszta +1000 pkt, i gotowe.

----------

